

How to Build a Building - johansch
https://www.sparkfun.com/news/1122

======
brudgers

       "Want to see the full spec? It’s massive."
    
        Architectural – 26 pages
        Civil – 20 pages
        Electrical – 22 pages
        Landscaping – 1 page
        Mechanical / Plumbing – 31 pages
        Soils Report – 45 pages
        Structural – 9 pages
    

That's pretty small for a commercial building meeting a sustainability code -
adding sheets to a set of plans helps with organization. It's roughly
analogous to making one's code modular. However, with modern CAD systems it is
entirely analogous to generating a new report from a database.

~~~
milfot
We frequently exceed this level of spec for an average size house.. by a long
way. However, simple commercial work can often get away with lesser levels of
specification as they are generally dealing with typical construction methods
and 'volume' contractors and consultants.

Using the standard construction methods is kind of like including stdio.h. The
better the knowledge and experience of the contractor, the more advanced the
library, but the more complex the docs. In a typical set of docs, it is
probably 50/50/50 legal vs contractual vs actual description of the building.

"with modern CAD systems it is entirely analogous to generating a new report
from a database" (not analogous - they are actually databases with a cadd
layer on top)

But I would love for this to be true! It is amazing how much is still done
manually, or even by hand in the construction industry. There are very few
firms who have attempted to fully integrate automation into their processes.

------
jtchang
The amount of planning that goes into erecting a building is mind boggling.

I'm pretty damn thankful that as a software engineer changes are just a click
away.

I really hope I am around to see the advent of 3D printed buildings. Maybe in
the future general contractors will actually be programmers who take your spec
and code out the program for the 3D building printer.

~~~
justjimmy
The level of skill required to build a building upright and straight and the
floors flat is even more mind boggling to me - and those that goes like 100+
floors? Can't…comprehend…

------
cantrevealname
My takeaway was _don't try this yourself_ (unless commercial real estate
development is your actual business).

It was a great read, and I appreciate that he put it up. But, wow, what a
nightmarish, exasperating, multi-year, high-risk distraction to one's core
business.

~~~
brudgers
Use the same logic one applies to legal matters - hire an architect familiar
with the state of affairs. Boulder is a fairly restrictive community in terms
of development - it can afford to be. Local knowledge is helpful - just like
when going in front of the judge.

